# How far in advance for DVC deposits



## slomac (May 22, 2012)

My RCI membership ends in Dec 2012. I have 50+ TPU on deposit that expire in 2014 and I want to plan a Orlando vacation staying at DVC.  Probably won't have time to travel till 2013 since I already have trips booked for the rest of this year. Should I extend my RCI membership now so I can put in a search for 2013?  When do they usually deposit 2013 weeks?  Is spring break 2013 totally out of the question for a DVC exchange?


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 22, 2012)

DVC deposits are historically made approximately 7-8 months in advance. I think that you have a reasonable chance of getting an exchange, it will probably be into SSR or OKW.

elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (May 22, 2012)

DVC deposits are usually made 5-7 months out.  For instance, right now most of the recent deposits have been for August and September, but some were October, November and early December.

I think you should have a good shot at Spring Break 2013.  We got three 2BR exchanges into DVC during Spring Break 2012.


----------



## got4boys (May 23, 2012)

Some are made 10 months out. So if you are planning to go Spring Break of 2013, I would put an ongoing search right away.

DVC depositing them that far out has been a heated discussion on another board - Disney related because even DVC owners cannot access those weeks other than their home resort until 7 months. Home resort 11 months.

I have gotten some of my best DVC RCI exchanges in the following time frame.

July - Boardwalk Villas - 2 bedroom - booked September 
June - Beach Club Villas - 2 bedroom - booked August
June - Bay Lake Towers - 1 bedroom - booked August
June - Bay Lake Towers - Studio - booked December
April - Old Key West - 2 bedroom - booked June


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jul 1, 2012)

How do I put a search on for a DVC resort through Rci? Where are the resort numbers for OKW for example?


----------



## RichardL (Jul 1, 2012)

*January Currently*

Just last week I was notified that a one bedroom was available at DVC for January 5, I declined it and within 3 days I was offered January 12.


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jul 3, 2012)

How do I subscribe to the DVC sightings thread? Thanks.


----------



## bbobo1812@yahoo.com (Jul 3, 2012)

*Help subscribing to thread*



MichaelColey said:


> DVC deposits are usually made 5-7 months out.  For instance, right now most of the recent deposits have been for August and September, but some were October, November and early December.
> 
> I think you should have a good shot at Spring Break 2013.  We got three 2BR exchanges into DVC during Spring Break 2012.



How do I subscribe to the DVC sightings thread? Thanks. Please forgive me if this has multiple postings.  It's clear I don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## bshmerlie (Jul 3, 2012)

I agree on the ten month idea. I got a one bedroom on RCI at  Animal Kingdom the first week of May after passing one up that showed up for March. And I didnt have an on-going search function to help me.


----------



## jmpellet (Jul 3, 2012)

You can find the resort IDs under resort directory.  It's on here somewhere but they all start with DV.


----------



## thebreards (Jul 30, 2012)

I haven't been watching inventory since our trip in March, but my family just informed me that they would like to go again for THANKSGIVING 2012!  

I have told them it is HIGHLY unlikely we will get a match, but who knows.  Our back up plan is to just book rooms and apply the military discount if/when it is renewed for the next fiscal year.

I am still trying to talk everyone into a trip in 2013 instead so I did a quick search through the sightings thread and it appears as though inventory has definately reduced compared to this time last year.  Anyone have any thoughts/opininions on this?  Maybe more people are just using ongoing searches now  

I am going to set up an ongoing search to see if I catch anything.  Although last time,  my ongoing missed the units we got at SSR- booked them manually, but I was also checking inventory multiple times a day.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 30, 2012)

I don't remember seeing a single week for Thanksgiving.  Late November, yes, but not that particular week.  

And those deposits would be long past.  RCI is getting January inventory at the present time.  Maybe a different resort for your family?  I would choose Sheraton or Hilton and buy the insurance, then watch for DVC to pop up.  I doubt it will.  

Maybe you should consider renting from a DVC owner?


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 31, 2012)

bbobo1812@yahoo.com said:


> How do I subscribe to the DVC sightings thread? Thanks. Please forgive me if this has multiple postings.  It's clear I don't know what I'm doing!



as long as you are logged in as a TUG member, go to the sightings board here and look for the DVC threads.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------

